# كهرباء بالمجان من العالم Nikola Tesla



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اليوم موعدنا مع العالم نيكولا تسلا 

والذى قد ظهر بابداعاته واختراعاته قبل العالم توماس اديسون 

وكان يعتمد على الكهرباء المستمرة وله الكثر من العلم فى مجال الطاقة الحرة ونقل الطاقة بالمجان الى الناس 

الا ان افكاره تعارضت من المستثمرية الذين اتجهوا الى العالم توماس اديسون لتطوير الكهرباء المترردده 

ومن اهم اختراعات العالم تسلا 

المولد دائم الحركة 
وقد سماها المحرك الطائر 

فهو لا يطير 

ولكن اجزاؤه دائمة الطيران فى دوائر لتمد المولدات الكهربية بالحركة الازمة لانتاج الكهرباء 

الان مع الصور للمحرك 








 اعتقد ان الصور توضح لنا اماكن الاثقال و التروس والحدافات 

والاعتماد هنا على قوة الجاذبية الارضية فى تحريك هذا المحرك الداءم الحركة
























هنا ترى عدد 2 مولد للكهرباء مثباين على المحرك لتوليد الكهرباء 














 من السهل جدا بناء مثل هذا الهيكل الحديدي






















 لاحظ اماكن الاتقال = الحدافات
























الرابط للموقع هنا 



http://fuel-efficient-vehicles.org/t...tove-motor.php] 



عذا الموضوع قد وعدت الاخ ميداد بوضعه 

وجدير بالذكر ان العالم تسلا 
له الكثير من الاختراعات فى نقل الطاقة وتوليدها 

حيث استطاع ان ينقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا بالهواى الى مسافة 15 كيلو مترا

ولكن المسثمرين تركوه واتبعوا توماس اديسيون حيث يمكن بيع الكهرباء والتحكم في اسعارها


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يناير 2009)

ومن اهم انجازات هذ العالم نقل الكهرباء بالهواء وله الكثير من الكتب والاختراعات فى هذا المجال

فقد نجح فى انارة مصابيح على بعد 15 كيلومتر من برج الارسال

وولكن تامر الشركات الاسثمارية رفضوا افكاره وسعوا وراء توماس اديسيون لانها افضل فى التحكم فى المشترين ووضع عدادات للكهرباء والتحكم في الاسعار لها


وقبل وفاته ذكر قولته الشهيرة الان وقت الموت ولكننى قد ملكت المستقبل

وكان يعنى التكنولوجيا الحديثة وما قد ظهر العالم الماضى من النجاح فى نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا 
وللاسف لم يذكروا انها اختراع العالم تسلا


----------



## سفياندر (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق و نتمنى لو تضعو لنا كتب العالم Nikola Tesla لكي نتمكن من تحميلها


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 يناير 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=3W6...Tesla#PPA32,M1


































The Missing Secrets Of Nikola Tesla - 46:09 - Jan 17, 2007


http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...62935002257117

esla - The Lost Wizard - 14:16 - Jan 11, 2007

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...64593229&hl=en​


----------



## سفياندر (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك اخي و لكن كيف يمكنني التحميل من google book


----------



## جبل ثمر (3 يناير 2009)

وفقك الله ابداع دائم


----------



## عضو1 (7 يناير 2009)

والله أيها الأخوه أننا اليوم في أشد الحاجه ءالى مثل هذا النوع من المشاريع والاختراعات وأخص بالذكر أيضا أهلنا في غزة أهل العزة والصمود ..


----------



## علاء الدين2 (12 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
والله الحق يقال ان هذا العالم له فضل كبير فكاني وانا اتابع اخبار الطاقة الحرة كطفل صغير يدخل في عالم الفيزياء المبهرة فيبقى حائر متسائل عن صغيرة وكبيرة............... وهذا كله يعطيني امل باننا بامكاننا اللحاق بالقافلة التي لطالما كنا نراها قد ابتعدت كثيرا عنا وهي قافلة التطور ولكن هذه العلوم اعادت لي الثقة من جديد وان هناك فرص كثيرة............... فالى الامام ياعرب


----------



## m.zidan (12 يناير 2009)

موضوع مشوق و الله...........


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 نوفمبر 2011)

.........................................ز


----------

